# Which Art Forms are you most familiar with?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Interested in hearing different experiences and opinions. Which has influenced you the most, or you find the most expression?

Examples to choose from:
Music
Film
Theatre and Dance
Culinary
Painting
Sculpting
Ceramics
Poetry
Novels
Short Stories
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts
Comics
Photography
Caligraphy
Video Games
Mimicry
Fashion
Architecture
Martial Arts


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Music - Yes, of course
Film - Not really into movies
Theatre and Dance - No
Culinary - I'm skinny! I don't care much about food, I just eat to fill my stomach.
Painting - Not really
Sculpting - No
Ceramics - No
Poetry - No
Novels - No
Short Stories - No
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts - I like non-fiction reading about many different subjects 
Comics - No
Photography - A little bit, yes
Caligraphy - No
Video Games - I used to play video games when I was younger, but I have not even played one for a single minute in 4-5 years. I mainly liked simulation games (racing, flight, city building, sports strategy, etc.)
Mimicry - No
Fashion - I wear clothes...sometimes...not fashionable ones though I assume
Architecture - Maybe a little interest in this
Martial Arts - No


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The major ones for me are:

Music - of course

Theater - I directed plays throughout school (and even a little bit afterwards in NYC). I remain actively involved and saw two off-Broadway plays this past weekend. Another (Beckett) coming up on Friday night.

Dance - a comparatively new enthusiasm (10 years, which is not so long when you've just qualified for Medicare)

Literature - I was an English major and still read a lot - mostly fiction. I promise myself I will read more poetry. One day I'll keep my promise.

On a more casual basis I enjoy films, photography, art and food. And although it may not qualify as an art form, a number of years back, I taught myself computer programming, which I think of as a craft.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I have always loved music of course (are there people who doesn't like music?). As a child I loved to read books: fiction and non-fiction. In my teens I developed a taste for visual arts and for mathematics and philosophy which perhaps are the greatest forms of art!



> Mathematics, rightly viewed, possesses not only truth, but supreme beauty - a beauty cold and austere, like that of sculpture, without appeal to any part of our weaker nature, without the gorgeous trappings of painting or music, yet sublimely pure, and capable of a stern perfection such as only the greatest art can show. The true spirit of delight, the exaltation, the sense of being more than Man, which is the touchstone of the highest excellence, is to be found in mathematics as surely as poetry


 (Bertrand Russell)

For me, philosophy is also an art because it also seeks to represent (the deepest) reality to a concept we can understand. As Hegel tells us, the progression of the arts will result in pure concept, that is in philosophy... Actually, philosophy is for me the true form of poetry (because it communicates truthful insights and not merely feelings or opinions), at least the only poetry I can understand...

Because of lack of time I have skipped reading books (fiction) since a long time and have started watching films instead.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Of the categories provided in the list, those that have most influenced me are, first and foremost, non-fiction texts: philosophical, historical, scientific. These provide the essential structure for me to understand the world in which I find myself. Tied for second are poetry and music: poetry can provide emotionally rich commentary on the truths provided by philosophy, history, science. Music provides all sorts of unique satisfactions, among which is the shared bond with other listeners but also with both performers and composers. Next comes an appreciation of "art"=painting, which, like poetry, can offer further commentary on those same truths provided by non-fiction, but also can show us alternate realities.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's movies and music for me. I'm not an arts type of person. Martial arts is a maybe, but all I'm really good at is punching people; being almost 70 years old, I don't even do that anymore.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: I'm familiar with most of those on your list, but music is my "major". No doubt about it. It consumes me every waking hour.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's a list of my favorite art forms - and, as a bonus, I've also listed my six favorite artists within each genre.

1. Music (Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Debussy, Schubert, Brahms)
2. Philosophy (Descartes, Kant, Hegel, Schopenhauer, Nietzsche, Adorno)
3. Novels (Goethe, Hesse, Proust, Gide, Kafka, Kundera)
4. Poetry (Wordsworth, Holderlin, Baudelaire, Rilke, Rimbaud, Mallarme)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Off that list
Music
Poetry
Novels
Photography

If I may, I would add carpentry and gardening. No less creative, and two art forms that I love.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Music - Yes, of course
> Film - Not really into movies
> Theatre and Dance - No
> Culinary - I'm skinny! I don't care much about food, I just eat to fill my stomach.
> ...


I'm with you on movies. It takes a super-fine movie to hold my interest.

At my house, we have Netflix night 3 times a week and I dread it!

I misread photography as "pornography" so I was about to have two "yes" votes, but given it's "photography", it reverts back to one, "music".


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I misread photography as "pornography" so I was about to have two "yes" votes, but given it's "photography, it reverts back to one, "music".


Well, pornography is a type of photography though, right? I suppose it could be several of the art forms listed above! :devil:

I usually weigh my entertainment opportunity costs by seeing how many classical CDs I could listen to compared to another activity. Movie time usually takes up the time I could have listened to two CDs or more instead. That's purely unacceptable!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> *Well, pornography is a type of photography though, right? I suppose it could be several of the art forms listed above! * :devil:
> 
> I usually weigh my entertainment opportunity costs by seeing how many classical CDs I could listen to compared to another activity. Movie time usually takes up the time I could have listened to two CDs or more instead. That's purely unacceptable!


Yes, pornography could certainly include other art forms such as music (Bolero, anyone?) :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Well, pornography is a type of photography though, right? I suppose it could be several of the art forms listed above! :devil:
> 
> I usually weigh my entertainment opportunity costs by seeing how many classical CDs I could listen to compared to another activity. Movie time usually takes up the time I could have listened to two CDs or more instead. That's purely unacceptable!


With all the "Cloud" sharing, I couldn't do it if I wanted to. There would be an "inquisition". :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Yes, pornography could certainly include other art forms such as music (Bolero, anyone?) :lol:


It's Ravel's impressionistic portrayal of the brothels he used to visit _allegedly_!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> At my house, we have Netflix night 3 times a week and I dread it!


It's every night at my home; last night was 2 episodes of "Master of None" (a great show).


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Literature, Painting/Drawing, Film, Music.

Read ravenously on whatever obscure topic pops up in a second hand book shop: I own a rather in-depth 'History of Truncheons'. Fascinating.:tiphat:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Music is far and away, my favorite art form. (20th century and contemporary classical, jazz, prog)

I am also into painting and sculpture. (representational, abstract, surrealism)

Film, to a slightly lesser extent. 

Novels, mostly speculative fiction and sci fi.

Other Literature: philosophical, scientific texts and technical texts, although I'm not sure I'd consider these art.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> It's Ravel's impressionistic portrayal of the brothels he used to visit _allegedly_!


Bolero, eh? I'll have to re-listen. I bought a performance of it at Socks Fifth Avenue. Have to look for it. Maybe it's in the laundry room.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Music ... Extensive familiarity with Rock, Jazz, Classical
Film ... Extensive familiarity
Theatre and Dance ... Some familiarity
Culinary ... Nope
Painting ... Extensive
Sculpting ... Increasingly familiar (in-progress on researching, evaluating this art form)
Ceramics ... Nope
Poetry ... Pretty familiar, many favorites, but I haven't evaluated it to any great extent (yet)
Novels ... Some familiarity, maybe one of these days I'll make the time to get more extensive
Short Stories ... Hardly
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts ... Some 
Comics ... Hardly, just as a kid
Photography ... Some
Caligraphy ... Some
Video Games ... I pretty much stopped playing video games about 20 years ago (except on rare occasions with some friends here and there), so up to that point I could probably tell you quite a bit, but not since
Mimicry ... Nope
Fashion ... Nope
Architecture ... Increasingly (along with sculpture above, in-progress)
Martial Arts ... Nope, but Bruce Lee was a badass ... and I made it to Orange Belt Blue Stripe, or something like that, when I was a kid. Here's me preparing to use my hat as a throwing star --> :tiphat:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I'm with you on movies. It takes a super-fine movie to hold my interest.
> 
> At my house, we have Netflix night 3 times a week and I dread it!
> 
> I misread photography as "pornography" so I was about to have two "yes" votes, but given it's "photography", it reverts back to one, "music".


Glad you salvaged yourself from revealing that! Oh wait... :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Music-* I can't read music but I listen to a broad range of music from the Middle Ages to the present including any number of popular music and folk music genre. I have also read up a good deal on the history of much of the music and many of the composers/performers that I admire.

*Film-* I have a decent grasp of and experience with Film dating back to my years in art school

*Theatre and Dance-* Dance, it would seem, is but one realm of the theatrical arts. Outside of reading plays (Shakespeare, Moliere, G.B. Shaw, Oscar Wilde, Tennessee Williams, etc...) or watching performances of plays in filmed versions, I have a limited experience with live theater. My experience with dance as a performance art form is even more limited... although I quite admire the athleticism and aesthetics. I often think of my approach to drawing/painting the human figure as something akin to Choreography.

*Culinary-* I like food... 

*Painting-* I have a degree in painting and my own artistic endeavors are in painting/drawing. With this I have a rather broad background in Art History... often focusing upon painting.

*Sculpting-* I had illusions of becoming a sculptor myself back in art school... but it quickly became obvious that my thinking, when it came to art, was frontal and pictorial... far more in tune with painting and drawing than any 3-D art form. Even so, I have studied a good deal of the history of sculpture.

*Ceramics-* In preparation for teaching art to students in grades K-12 I took a couple of classes in ceramics. Most of my own work in these classes was sculptural/architectual in nature... but I did win a couple of awards for it.

*Poetry
Novels
Short Stories
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts-*

I'm a self-admitted bibliophile. I'm typing now from a room that really is a small library consisting of some thousands of books aquired over the years. Until Art School, my reading largely focused upon novels and plays. With time, my interest in reading shifted more toward poetry, short stories, and non-fiction.

*Comics-* I befriended a guy on an online literature site who was a comic book fanatic. I turned him onto Shakespeare, Moby Dick, and Cormac McCarthy, and he turned me onto comic books. With time, I have come to recognize the various superheroes and other characters from comics as part of the shared narratives of our time (just as the Greco-Roman and Biblical narratives were the shared narratives of the past). As a result... and in response to Picasso's belief that the finest art combines elements of "High" and "Low" (or Popular) culture, my own artistic endeavors have begun to play with themes and characters from Comic Books and other Popular Art forms.

*Photography- * I have a decent background in the history of Photography as part of Art History... and I look at Photography a great deal.

*Caligraphy-* As a bibliophile, I have a decent knowledge of the Calligraphic works of the Middle Ages, China and Japan, and the Middle East. You wouldn't know this from my own handwriting. :lol:

*Video Games-* Almost nil

*Mimicry-* Huh?

*Fashion-* I love the use of fashion in the arts. Many of my favorite painters were masters of the various textures of satin, silk, lace, etc... and how these played against the human flesh:










I wholly understand Degas' suggestion that his obsession with the ballet allowed him to draw/paint beautiful girls in motion wearing pretty costumes.

*Architecture-* I studied a good deal of this in my various Art History courses. I seriously entertained the notion of becoming an architect for a period of time.

*Martial Arts-* Nope


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Music
Theatre
Literary novels, SF, some mysteries
Non-fiction in a wide variety of subjects
Film (decreasing interest as they get cheesier and cheesier)
Modern dance (not ballet)
Interesting architecture


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Music ....... yes, a lot
Film............dito
Theatre and Dance- from time to time
Culinary - like to eat out 
Painting - watching the old masters 
Novels - always on the bedside table
Short Stories - sometimes

Photography- not as much as I would like it.
Fashion- not really 
Architecture - I like new buildings as much as old ones , or all architecture for that matter.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Art?
Which are most familiar to me, and appreciated?
Well ... Carney, for one. Not only did Art Carney create one of the great comic figures in television (Norton, from "The Honeymooners") but he was a stellar serious/dramatic actor. (Have you noticed: the great comic actors generally make for the greatest dramatic actors, too?) Arthur William Matthew Carney would have been 100 years old next year on November 4; he died too early in 2003, five days after his 85th birthday. As a person with theatre interests I certainly appreciate a major talent in the field. Art Carney was one.

Conan Doyle, for another. Best known for the 60 stories he wrote about Sherlock Holmes, he was quite prolific as a writer, penning a body of work which includes nearly 200 novels, short stories, poems, historical books and pamphlets. He perhaps portrayed himself in the sidekick character Dr. Watson, as Conan Doyle was himself a doctor. Actually, he lived a rather full and interesting life. And he even had a wacky side as he embraced Spiritualism with a fanaticism of the true believer. As one with a long history associated with literature and the literary arts, I can attest that Arthur Conan Doyle was one of my earliest reading interests, bringing me into the world of detective literature and fantasy, from which I would never escape.

And though there are many more fine Arts in my life, which influenced me in important and profound ways, I'll mention only a third: Artemus Tann, who brought me to the writings of Edgar Rice Burroughs and John Norman and Philip Jose Farmer and so many other fantasists who have continued to open a way for my own imaginings to blossom into objective realities in the form of music, poetry, plays and fiction. As a mentor, Tann loaned me vinyl discs of Schubert and Mendelssohn, Haydn and Mozart, opening up a world of sound pleasures that I otherwise may not have had access to as a young lad. It was Artemus Tann who bought me my first collection of Beethoven symphonies, the Josef Krips set, which I still have in my collection. Though I admired Tann's commentaries on fantasy literature in Peter Ogden's _Erbania_, it was his influence on my musical tastes that have most affected my life.

Arts. I loves you all.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Music - extensive knowledge of underground heavy metal from my youth. Some experience with jazz, prog, folk and experimental music. Classical music expert compared to the layman, novice compared to the TC people.
Film - extensive knowledge. Prefer films up to 1959, and my knowledge of post-1965 films is rather shaky.
Theatre and Dance - interested in both but not much knowledge
Culinary - I'm an excellent cook, specializing on Indian dishes. Both practical and theoretical knowledge.
Painting - good knowledge and very interested
Sculpting - good knowledge and very interested
Ceramics - basic knowledge, interested
Poetry - good knowledge, very interested
Novels - extensive knowledge, very interested
Short Stories - extensive knowledge, very interested
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts - extensive knowledge in science, good knowledge in literary/art criticism, moderate knowledge in philosophy and theology, basic knowledge in history. Most interested in literary/art criticism, philosophy and theology these days.
Comics - good knowledge in European comics, moderate knowledge in American comics, never read a Japanese one and not going to. Not very interested in comics these days. Moore's _Watchmen_ is probably my favourite.
Photography - not very interested, but I can analyze your photo all right if I need to.
Caligraphy - one of my dreams to one day sport a pristine, perfect handwriting, but I'm not there yet
Video Games - I like games like Nethack and LARN that don't have graphics or sounds.
Mimicry - umm, does this exist outside Paris?
Fashion - no, but I can comment on what looks good and I'm right, too
Architecture - good knowledge, very interested
Martial Arts - did some years Tae Kwon Do in my youth and won a medal, too, but that was a long time ago.

I'm an arts & culture person!! Strange that I don't _do_ much creative stuff, then! Maybe I should.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Music (classical as well as pop/rock and some jazz)
Painting (in particular expressionists, including my wife)
Photography (prefer b&w street photography and abstracts)
Architecture (especially modern, like Gehry and Calatrava)

My reading and movies tend to be on the light entertainment side, no art in there.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Music - yes

Any conceivable form of writing/literature (e.g., novel, short story play/drama, nonfiction, history, philosophy/religion, detective fiction, historical fiction, and on and on and on...if it's print, I'll pick it up, read it, intellectualize it, copy-edit it, and analyze it six ways from Sunday)

Poetry - I actually write poetry, though less than I used to. As far as I can tell, I am the inventor of the acrostic sonnet (though my fragile ego structure has kept me from researching this!)

I love the visually artistic aspects of design and architecture, though I have no talent in that direction.

For whatever reason, I have gradually lost interest in movies, television, and other related forms of visual media; I just can't bear to sit and watch things much anymore.

What I want to do is figure out how to make a living as an aesthetician, without necessarily being a critic. I want to get paid based on my depth of feeling and interest, and number and quality of goosebumps, experienced while appreciating art. I can DO that!


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

Music: A Lot More Than Other Art Forms. Almost 10 On a Scale Of 0 To 10 (With 10 Being The Highest).

Video Games: 7 On a Scale Of 0 To 10, Well Actually Not All Video Games , I Used To Be A Semi Pro DOTA2 Player ( I Miss It So Much  But I Lose Control Of My Life Playing DOTA2 So I Had To Quit Because Of University  ).

Film, Theater, Novels, Short Stories, Poetry & Other Literature: 5 On a Scale Of 0 To 10.

Photography, Painting, Architecture & Fashion: 2 On a Scale Of 0 To 10.

BTW When I Said "Almost 10 On a Scale Of 0 To 10" About Music, It's A Proportion To Other Art Forms, I'm Not Saying I Know Everything About Music. In That Case I Would Say I'm 1 On A Scale Of 1 To 10.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Music: I find music the most expressive, and know quite a bit about it for my age.
Film: I appreciate it, but films consume too much of my time.
Theatre and Dance: I've never been a fan.
Culinary: I love food, but culinary arts escape me.
Painting: I appreciate paintings. I own a few, and I find them as great decorative pieces, not as thought provoking as music.
Sculpting: I enjoy looking at them. Like paintings, I own a few for decorative purposes.
Ceramics: Not at all.
Poetry: Not so much. Although the libretti to operas are important to me. 
Novels: I prefer non-fiction for some reason. I feel like fantasy novels are a waste of reading time.
Short Stories: I can tolerate fiction more easily in short stories.
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts: I prefer these, they help me to understand the world around me. Though I wouldn't lump them together and wouldn't necessarily refer to them as an art form.
Comics: Never interested.
Photography: I like it, I have a massive collection of photos and am an amateur photographer. 
Caligraphy: I love fountain pens, but the art of caligraphy escapes me and my bad handwriting.
Video Games: I only ever liked the sports games.
Mimicry: Acting? I've always been interested in it.
Fashion: I wear clothes that I seem to think complement me, although some may disagree. I certainly don't waste money buying the newest trendy crap.
Architecture: I've always liked it, but haven't really looked that far into it.
Martial Arts: No.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> Interested in hearing different experiences and opinions. Which has influenced you the most, or you find the most expression?


Music - Definitely is first and foremost. I've been listening to it, playing it and writing it for as long as I can remember.

Film - Huge for me as well. I have thousands of movies I enjoy although 90% of them are probably pre-2000's.

Theatre and Dance - I have all of Shakespeare plays on video, but that's about as close as I get to going to a play.

Culinary - I have about 10 dishes I make, but occasionally I like to watch some of the cooks on PBS.

Painting - Definitely. I've been drawing and painting for as long as I can remember. I have tons of books on artists.

Sculpting - Somewhat. I like to look at the classic greek sculptures and stuff from guys like Rodin.

Ceramics - Not really.

Poetry - Yes, I love poetry. I have hundreds of poetry books, from the classics to people like James Kavanaugh.

Novels - Yes, absolutely. I love reading. My favorites are classics of literature, Sci-fi & Fantasy, mysteries with an occasional biography thrown in.

Short Stories - Yes, love short stories from London to Poe to Conan Doyle.

Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts - Yes, I've read lots from all those groups over the years.

Comics - Yes, I love Garfield and Peanuts to actual comic books of my youth, Fantastic Four, Incredible Hulk, etc.

Photography - Somewhat, kind of like sculpture for me.

Caligraphy - It's interesting but not something I have pursued.

Video Games - Original Arcade Games, Atari 2600 and the original NES have been often played by me.

Mimicry - I've been told I am really good at capturing others voices.

Fashion - Not at all.

Architecture - I've always been interested in classical Greek and Roman architecture to Gothic architecture.

Martial Arts - Yes, I've been practicing many philosophies as well as Tai Chi and Qigong for over 20 years.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

The same as stlukesguildOhio, but two that I dedicate my time most are music and architecture and the latter is known to be called frozen music 

here there are quotes from a book I am currently reading* Power vs Force *by David Hawkins

"*Music *is in some ways the most subtle, in that it is the least concrete of the arts. However, in bypassing left-brain

rationality to appeal directly to our subconscious right-brain sense of pattern, it is at the same time the most visceral and emotional. It also provides the easiest example of how attractor patterns order reality: if you wish to comprehend the difference between chaos and meaning, thereby attaining an effective definition of art, simply contemplate the difference between noise and music...."

"...Of all the arts, *architecture* is the most tangible and influential in the lives of men everywhere. We live, shop, go to work, and seek our entertainment in buildings; thus, the form of the structure itself, because its influence is a background to so much human activity, deserves the utmost attention....
Of all the world's architecture, the great cathedrals elicit a special awe. Their energy patterns have calibrated the highest among architectural forms. This appears to be the result of several factors. Our experience of cathedrals can combine a number of arts simultaneously: music ,sculpture ,and painting, as well as spatial design. Moreover, these edifices are dedicated to the Divine; that which is begotten in the name of the Creator is aligned with the highest attractor patterns of all. The cathedral not only inspires, but unifies, teaches, symbolizes, and serves all that is noblest in man.
Beauty in architecture, however, need not be expansive or grand in scale. There are few architectural settings more charming than the little thatched cottages dotting the Irish countryside, each one more quaint and picturesque than the last. Innate appreciation for the aesthetic allows in much traditional domestic architecture elegant statements of beauty via simplicity."


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

helenora said:


> The same as stlukesguildOhio, but two that I dedicate my time most are music and architecture and the latter is known to be called frozen music
> 
> here there are quotes from a book I am currently reading* Power vs Force *by David Hawkins
> 
> ...


That quote on music I found very interesting.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Music - duh!
Film - yes
Theatre and Dance - yes (theatre)
Culinary - I like to eat?
Painting - yes
Sculpting - no
Ceramics - no
Poetry -yes
Novels - yes
Short Stories - not really actually
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts - not enough
Comics - no
Photography - no
Caligraphy - no
Video Games - I like to play them
Mimicry - wha?
Fashion - yes
Architecture - I admire it but no almost nothing about it
Martial Arts - when I was 10


----------



## Melinda (May 9, 2017)

Music influence (of course) and classical literature + some XX century literature as well.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Music, Fiction, Poetry. My earliest obsession was Jazz . . . then Classical. Thomas Mann opened my eyes to profound, symbolic literature. T.S. Eliot, Weldon Kees, and the Zen poets opened the door to metaphor. And, offshore sailing . . . yes!
Viajero


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have training in and/or direct experience with:

Music: I am a composer (B.M, M.A., PhD. all in composition)
Painting: My dad was a trained artist (went to art college on the G.I. bill after The Big One). I loved watching him work and he would explain to me various aspects of the art/craft. I have been painting for three years, acrylics and oils
Dance: For seven years I was executive director of a professional dance company

I am very interested in and enjoy (as a viewer/reader not practitioner):
Film
Theatre
Sculpting
Poetry
Novels
Short Stories
Other Literature: philosophical, historical, scientific texts...particularly The Great Books
Architecture


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

1 Music

2 Architecture



3 Sculpture
3Theatre
3Dance
3historical, scientific study

4Culinary
4Film

5Fashion
5Paintings


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Phil loves classical said:


> Interested in hearing different experiences and opinions. *Which has influenced you the most*, or you find the most expression?
> 
> Examples to choose from:
> Music
> ...


As a consumer, not as a creator - music, literature and cinema. I was raised in a household that appreciated good pop/rock etc and enough classical to get me started. I was taken to the cinema regularly from the age of 4. I studied English with Drama at university, and the two novels that had the most impact on me in my teens were _A Passage to India_ and _A Handful of Dust._


----------

